# cartão à familia do namorado



## betts20e

Oi!
Estou no brasil visitando a meu namorado e quiero dar um cartão para a familia dele, junto com uma caixa de chocolates. Estou aprendendo portugues, mas ainda cometo muitos erros, então vou escriver aqui e espero que podem me corregir. Mas tenho uma pergunta, sobre como devo començar. Eu nao conheco a familia, e quero ser respetuosa, mas nao formal demais. Alguma idea?

Aqui esta minha tentativa--

Muito obrigada por compartilhar Isaque comigo durante estas últimas semanas! Eu iva trazer uns chocolates especiais de estados unidos, mas cuando perguntei a Isaque se ele gostava de chocolate, ele me disse que não. Obviamente, ele estava intentando encobrir que ele é adicto a chocolate! Espeiro que voces desfrutam!
Sinceramente,
Elena
------
Ou que quero dizer no ingles e isto--
Thank you so much for sharing Isaque with me during these last few weeks! I was going to bring some special chocolates from the United States, but when I asked isaque whether he liked chocolate, he said no. Obviously, he was trying to cover up his addiction! I hope you enjoy!
Sincerely,
Elena
----

Muito obrigada por cualquer ajuda!!!! So quero deixar uma boa impressão


----------



## Joca

Very considerate of you. However, since they must know that you are still learning Portuguese, I think it would be wiser for you to write the card in your "broken" Portuguese (I mean broken for the time being, right?) rather than in faultless Portuguese. If you agree with this idea, here's a slightly corrected version of your message. I have just tried to make it readable, but it still contains a couple of very pardonable mistakes. 

_Muito obrigada por ter o Isaque e voces comigo durante estas últimas semanas! Eu ia trazer uns chocolates especiais de Estados Unidos, mas quando perguntei a Isaque se ele gostava de chocolate, ele me disse que não. Obviamente, ele estava tentando encobrir que é viciado a chocolate! Espero que voces gostem!_
_Carinhosamente,_
_Elena_

I assume your real name is Elena, not Helen. I mean you don't need to translate personal names, you know.


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> _Muito obrigada por ter o Isaque e voces comigo durante estas últimas semanas! Eu ia trazer uns chocolates especiais de Estados Unidos, mas quando perguntei a Isaque se ele gostava de chocolate, ele me disse que não. Obviamente, ele estava tentando encobrir que é viciado a chocolate! Espero que voces gostem!_
> _Carinhosamente,_
> _Elena_


 
Joca, to avoid the word _viciado_... I'd replace the part "viciado em chocolate" for "doido por chocolate".


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Joca, to avoid the word _viciado_... I'd replace the part "viciado em chocolate" for "doido por chocolate".


 
Boa idéia (ou será ideia?), Guigo.


----------



## Carfer

E não me arranjam uma namorada assim?


----------



## betts20e

Muito obrigada pela ajuda! So tenho uma pergunta, porque eu nao estou morando com eles, e tampuoco os conheco ainda, entao cuando voce escrivou: _"Muito obrigada por ter o Isaque e voces comigo",_acho que isso seria errado..... Eu disse 'thank you for sharing Isaque with me" porque ele tem passado muito tempo comigo e nao com sua familia. Como posso dizer esse ideia?

E Joca, sim, meu nome e Elena, nao Helen  And you're right, it is a good idea to have it written in still 'broken' portuguese  I just wanted to make sure my ideas get across clearly without anything sounding too weird! haha.

Muito obrigada!!!
~Elena


----------



## Guigo

You may use your own first phrase then (it's understandable!):

_Muito obrigada por compartilhar Isaque comigo durante estas últimas semanas!_


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Very kind of you, Betts20e. Congrats on your Portuguese, it sounds great for me! 

If there´s any chocolate left, you can sen me some. I´m a "chocólatra", addicted to chocolate, the same idea of "workaholic" as addicted to work.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> You may use your own first phrase then (it's understandable!):
> 
> _Muito obrigada por compartilhar Isaque comigo durante estas últimas semanas!_


 
Certo, mas, na verdade, a palavra *compartilhar* não é muito usada nesse sentido - pelo menos não no Brasil. Aqui, diríamos antes: *Muito obrigada por me ceder Isaque durante ... *

Em todo o caso, use mesmo *compartilhar:*  é compreensível e soa bem americano.

Quando será o casamento?


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *Joca*. Também me tinha chamado a atenção por ser americano demais:





Joca said:


> Certo, mas, na verdade, a palavra *compartilhar* não é muito usada nesse sentido


Tende a ser forçado em português pela explosão do uso indiscriminado do verbo "to share" por americanos nas última década. Melhor evitar.

Se me permitem achei que funcionaria *emprestar*.


----------



## Joca

coolbrowne said:


> Concordo com *Joca*. Também me tinha chamado a atenção por ser americano demais:Tende a ser forçado em português pela explosão do uso indiscriminado do verbo "to share" por americanos nas última década. Melhor evitar.
> 
> Se me permitem achei que funcionaria *emprestar*.


 
Olá Coolbrowne

E que tal "dividir"?

"Obrigada por dividir o Isaque comigo nestas últimas semanas..."

Soa bem natural e corresponde também à idéia contida em "to share". 

Tanto _ceder_ quanto _emprestar_ dão mais uma idéia de exclusividade, não?

Saudações, JC


----------



## coolbrowne

Fala *Joca*!





Joca said:


> E que tal "dividir"?
> 
> "Obrigada por dividir o Isaque comigo nestas últimas semanas..."


Em uma palavra: excelente! 

Obrigado


----------



## almufadado

Será que o Isaque é divisivel por 2 ? Dará resto 0 ?

Os filhos as mães querem que se mandem para arranjar netos esses sim divisiveis em geral por 4  

Elena allow me to rewrite the card : 

Muito obrigada pelos momentos lindos que passei nestas últimas semanas com o Isaque e toda sua familia ! Eu ia trazer uns chocolates especiais de Estados Unidos, mas quando perguntei ao Isaque se ele gostava de chocolate, ele me disse que não mas eu descobri que ele é ferrado em chocolate! Espero que voces gostem!
Sinceramente,
Elena

That would read in english :

Thank you for the lovely moments of the last week I Had with Isaque and his family  ! I was going to bring some special chocolates for the US but Isaque told me he didi not like chocolates, but I found him to be hooked on chocolate.  Hope you enjoy/like 
Sincerely 
Elena


----------



## ewie

Brazilian Girl said:


> I´m a "chocólatra", addicted to chocolate, the same idea of "workaholic" as addicted to work.


Você quer dizer _a chocaholic_, BG


----------



## Brazilian Girl

> Você quer dizer _a chocaholic_, BG


 
Oh, thanks Ewie. I haven´t heard it so far!


----------



## Guigo

Não pus o 'chocólatra' para permanecer no timbre sugerido pelo Joca: algo bem natural, com alguns pequenos escorregões, etc. 

Aliás, os brasileiros adoram quando algum estrangeiro dá uma _escorregadela_, ao conversar em português; tende a desanuviar, a desembaçar o ambiente e se o errinho for cometido por uma mulher interessante, vão aparecer dezenas de professores e especialistas, _no_?


----------



## betts20e

Muito obrigada por toda sua ajuda!!!! Agradezco muito! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------

